# بيبي بولد المطور جديد استخدام يومين فقط



## tjarksa (6 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم . 

للبيع بيبي بولد المطور استخدام يومين فقط . 

الجهاز جديد ضمان الكيال للاتصالات ويعلم الله ان اغراضه لم تفتح بكياسها . السماعات والشاحن والكيبل وكل الاغراض اللي معة . 

بس مجرد فكيت الجهاز وحطيت شريحتي فيه :thumbs_up:

وهذه صوره للجهاز مع اعراضه كامله وكرتونه واكياسه . 










سبب البيع شفت اللون الابيض واعجبني وابي اشتريه 
​


----------



## بنت البندر (12 مايو 2011)

*رد: بيبي بولد المطور جديد استخدام يومين فقط*

الله يوفقك ويرزقك ياارب


----------

